# Dog shows



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have been looking up dog shows around the country and I just dont understand it... there seems to be a million different clubs with dog shows... can anyone explain what they do and are they just special group type things or are they just like a big show just smaller? any info would help









Also... I was curious the names of all the MAJOR dog shows that occur throughout the year... I know AKC has one... Westminster has one... what are the other ones called?

Do they have special shows just for toy breeds?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry for the very short reply, but I'm in a hurry...........

The different shows you see are those sponsored by various kennel clubs in different cities. The kennel club secures the location and does all the work of putting it together. They hire one of the groups who specialize in setting up the rings, etc. to go from there. These folks send out notices of upcoming shows to those who are in their data base. I get several of these a week, as I've had dogs shown on both the east and west coast. Then, before the show, if you are entered, you get another listing telling you more details such as the entries for each breed. All these shows follow the same AKC standards, so when you go to one it should be very much the same as the next. Judges are selected by the kennel club. 
There are some shows just for toys, and there are also specialty shows. 
Maybe Foxstone, or one of the other show people who just lurk and doesn't post will add to this, as I think it would be a good topic for some of you to learn the other end of owning a dog.
Who knows, some of you may get the bug


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's an explanation for the AKC:

http://www.akc.org/events/conformation/beginners.cfm


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 23 2005, 11:13 AM
> *Sorry for the very short reply, but I'm in a hurry...........
> 
> The different shows you see are those sponsored by various kennel clubs in different cities.  The kennel club secures the location and does all the work of putting it together.  They hire one of the groups who specialize in setting up the rings, etc. to go from there. These folks send out notices of upcoming shows to those who are in their data base.  I get several of these a week, as I've had dogs shown on both the east and west coast.  Then, before the show, if you are entered, you get another listing telling you more details such as the entries for each breed.  All these shows follow the same AKC standards, so when you go to one it should be very much the same as the next.  Judges are selected by the kennel club.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I too am new at this and learning more and more each day. I would like to add to lucys post that when she Says "Specialty shows" she means just one breed. I have found that the shows held by kennel clubs can range in he sizes but they are small compared to the large AKC shows. You will have several Speciality shows through out the year and you will also have a national Speciality show. This show is held by groups such a American Maltese Assoc. has there National Spec coming up in Sept. If you have a chance to go that is a great place to see wonderful maltese. I cant remember for the life of me where it is this year.... I know Lucy knows?

thats my little bit of help I can offer.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Question...there is a Yorkie Specialty show in NYC.. i think in Feb.. or was it Nov... anyway.. I was wondering how big of a show this is and how much of a crowd it pulls in?


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

All of the shows that I attend are AKC sanctioned shows. There are also UKC shows but they are not as numerous. The Kennel clubs put on these shows. In many cases a couple (or more) of different kennel clubs will get to gether and put on shows. A good example is the huge Montana circut that happens every years which spans three different cities over a 10 day period.

Colorado does not have many shows, but there are other surrounding states that I can travel to for shows. All of the shows are AKC because an AKC Championship is what I am working towards for each of my dogs.

The AKC recently has added the AKC/Eukanuba Classic that is kind of a traveling show but before this the AKC, per se, did not put on a show. The Westmister Show is put on by the Westminster Kennel Club of New York. I know this is confusing but I hope that I have helped you out a bit.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since I know by the PM's that you are interested in the shows from a vendor's standpoint, I'll try to add what information I know about specialty shows. Since most of my experience in this area is with my Westie (we hold the title of most specialty wins in history), I can tell you that some are held on the show sites where the major shows are, and there would be a large number of other breeds there at the same time. Other shows were held in hotels, and it was just for that breed. In those cases, the numbers would not be as large as at a regular show.
For instance, a couple years ago, our National Specialty was held in Houston, Texas, and it was in conjunction with all the breeds, and there were about 100 or more vendors there. The next year, we showed in regular shows in small towns a couple days prior to the National Specialty where there were a fair sampling of vendors, but on the day of the Specilty, it was held in a hotel ballroom. The vendors were jammed in this small room outside the door to the ballroom, and many didn't know they were there. As for the Westminister show, the vendors are in an area that is so crowded that it's hard to move there. I've just bought the tee shirts and sweatshirts that have the official logo from that show when I'm there. I've never been to any type show except AKC, so I don't know anything about the others. I have more than one Maltese headed to the ring next year, but I don't know how many shows I'll be able to attend. I'll probably be at home working to support their career while they are off with their handler.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This is very helpful information... I was looking into the Philadelphia national dog show... and Westminster which is in NYC (of course). Are there any other national shows or big crowd drawn shows on the east coast? I have looked on all different pages on the internet and I would just like other opinions as to shows worth going to as a vendor. Thanks!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 26 2005, 10:51 AM
> *This is very helpful information... I was looking into the Philadelphia national dog show... and Westminster which is in NYC (of course).  Are there any other national shows or big crowd drawn shows on the east coast?  I have looked on all different pages on the internet and I would just like other opinions as to shows worth going to as a vendor.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't know if you are interested in this one or not, but there is the Montgomery County Terrier show in October in Pennsylvania. I know last year, for the Westie breed, there was 151 entries we beat. There are several shows in the cluster in surrounding towns, leading up to this on Sunday. It will have just terriers there, but that is still a lot of folks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Vendor-wise the Harrisburg weekend is the best in PA. It is in April.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

There is always a dog show in Harrisonburg, Virginia in June of each year. Well over 1,000 dogs were there this year. Vendor's were down this year but I usually buy things for my dog at that time.

Also lets not forget there are Obedience shows too. I showed in Obed. for years and if your puppy lacks the qualities you need to show in breed you might enjoy Obed., agility, etc.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

If you feel like coming out as far west as Chicago, you may way want to come to the International Kennel Club show in February. It is downtown at McCormick place and because it is a benched show there are literally thousands of people coming thru there all weekend. I think you would do really well there...if you do decide to come out, make sure you let me know.


----------

